# General Topics > Member of the Month >  MOTW - Mar 31 - Apr 6 2013 - Striped Marsh

## Jen

Congratulations to this week's Member of the Week!

Happy Easter everybody!   Don't forget to nominate!

----------


## Lynn

Congratulations! 
Looking forward to it ! 
Lynn

----------


## Hidr

Gratz

----------


## Jen

*Monday*, tell us all about you! We know you obviously like amphibians, but we want to know about the rest of your life. Details about you, your life, hobbies, families, past times, favorite colors, poems you have written etc etc....just use this post to brag/boast/bore us how you please.

----------


## Jared

Well I may as well do this before I go to bed  :Smile: , ok where to start I live on a 400 acre dairy farm about an hour away from Melbourne growing up around cattle and all the wildlife we have around here I guess sparked my obsession with animals, I'm 17 just about to be legal in 1 month yay! Love my dirt bike and bush walking, but most of all I'm a huge western bulldogs fan which is a team in the afl(Australian football league) guess you could call me a fanatic, what else... I LOVE game of thrones and just watched episode 1 of season 3 best show ever in my opinion haha, just like a normal teenager like to party but I also have tiny mouths to feed! Another thing is I have been to Hawaii and New Zealand and this year will be going to Germany with my dad which shall be fun. So I love to travel and one day would like to film wildlife in there natural habitat as a profession! Anyway that's about all I can think of for now it's 12pm here so I'm getting tired,  just like to say thanks for the opportunity  :Smile:

----------


## Jen

Last nights episode of GoT was amazing!   Can't wait for next week!

Do you read the series also? If not I _definite_ recommend it!  I even have my husband reading it now.  I am just about to finish the last 100 pages of book 5.  Read all 5 with in three weeks- you can't put it down!

----------


## Jen

*Tuesday*, tell us about your amphibians. How you came to keep them, mistakes/learning curves, species kept, breedings, how you found Frog Forum etc....we heard enough about you on Monday, let us hear about those frogs!!!

----------


## Jared

Ok well like a lot of people I came to keep frogs through my love of reptiles, I thought I might try something different and it went on from there, I went easy first with the southern brown tree frog which is local and doesn't need heating humidity etc, that then carried on to striped marsh frogs which I bred and had several generations of(hoping to get back into them soon!), and now leads me to my 3 Aussie green tree frogs which are full of personality and great to look after. There are always mistakes along the way, I made the mistake of leaving a tiny gap in one of my original tanks and the little southern brown escaped and I never saw him again  :Frown: , but we learn from that. I'm glad to say that none of my frogs have died from anything other than old age apart from the escapee. I found frog forum looking for a place I could learn and what better place than this I say  :Smile: , I would still say that frogs are a sub obsession as you know here in Aus the reptiles are awesome. But I will continue to keep frogs for a very long time  :Smile:  especially litoria chloris which I will eventually go for!

----------


## Jen

*Wednesday*, show and tell. Wow us with your pictures/videos/sound clips.

----------


## Jared

Ok the first 3 pictures are of my big fat female taken about 4 months ago, That fairy penguin i found when we went to Phillip island to see my grandparents, if you ever go their and dont want to pay money to see penguins go to the nobbies and look under the boardwalks you will see one 9 times out of 10  :Smile: . then their is my cunninghams skinks and an echidna that i found in the paddock. i also have others which you can see in my albums!. Also i know this is pictures but i have to tell haha, last night i went spotlighting down the road and saw 7 Brushtail possums 1 Ringtail possum and a sugar glider pretty happy about that!

----------


## Heather

So nice to learn more about you  :Smile: . I bet it's so pretty there. Cute photos!

----------


## Patsy

Thanks for sharing! I could look at photos of Whites for hours! I just saw an echidna for the first time last weekend at the zoo, very cute!

----------


## Jared

Thankyou  :Smile: , yeah echidna's are funny animals even in the wild they do not seem to care that you're there.

----------

